# Help! Nest on front porch



## sbilbo (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I just joined and I know absolutely nothing about pigeons, although I love animals of all sorts. I live in a third (top) floor apartment in Colorado, and I left for vacation for week. Upon my return I discovered a pigeon, nest and 2 eggs right in front of my door, literally right on the welcome mat with a very simple little nest. This is my only door in and out, so I have to use it. I slid the mat as far out as I could, which isn't far because I only have a very small landing in front. Here's my question--should I try to build a little shelter for the nest, like with a big cardboard box with a door cut in it to put over the entire thing? Will this make the parents abandon the nest? They don't seem too bothered by me going in and out, and don't even move anymore. However, we have raccoons and cats all over the place here, that can easily climb the stairs up, so it doesn't strike me as being a very safe place. Is there anything else I should do--put water out?

Thanks! I appreciate any advice...

SB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That the nest is in an unsafe place is not good and I don't know if you move it, if the parents will sit on the eggs. 
You can try moving the nest little by little every day until you can put it in a safe location.
A cardboard box placed over the nest should work, you can try it.
Hopefully our other members will come up with some ideas.
Also if you want to give them water, they would apreciate it.

Thank you for caring for those sweet birds.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

At the moment, anything trying to bother them will only cause them to fly away but when the chicks hatch it'll be another story. And they'll be peeping soon enough which would attract predators all the more.

I'd try to go vertical a little bit at a time until I got them high enough that nothing could get to them. But whatever you use, you're going to have to understand that it'll be sitting there for about 5 to 6 weeks at this point before the chicks are ready to fledge and that's quite awhile.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi spilbo,


Yahhh...if you can, oonce the babys hatch, set the nest entire, slip something flat under it even to lift it and them neatly, and set the whole onti something tallish, to get them up as midgey mentions.

Even make a shelf with a lip on it and mount that up high with some "L" brackets on the wall somewhere...

Long as you bow your head and move slow they will likely abide your comeing and goings...

Sounds like fun!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

